# Federleicht 24" .... Auf/Umbauthread!



## LemonLipstick (15. September 2016)

Herbst/Winter ist Bastelzeit im Hause LemonLipstick und Juniors.

Wie der Titel schon verrät möchte ich in diesem Thread gerne den Auf bzw. Umbau eines 24" Racebikes dokumentieren. Ausgangsbasis für den Umbau ist unser 24" Commencal Ramones Custom Bike welches gewichtsmäßig etwas abgespeckt und mit einem 24" Federleicht Rahmen neu aufgebaut wird.


So sieht das Bike momentan aus ....







Der Fahrer des neuen Bikes soll mein kleiner Sohn sein. Er wird im Dezember 5Jahre jung und ist mit voller Begeisterung aktuell auf einem 20" Selberbruzzler Eigenbau unterwegs.

So sieht das aktuelle 20"Bike aus.....





Ich würde mich sehr über Kommentare,Fragen und Gedankenaustausch freuen.

Liebe Grüße, Michael.

be continued .....


----------



## giant_r (15. September 2016)

wow, michael, dein sohn wird 5 und er passt auf ein 24", wie gross ist er denn?
mein sohn wird im november 5 und soll wenn alles klappt im fruehjahr auf ein 20"
umsteigen. das ist ihm im moment auf jedenfall noch zu gross.
aber bin gespannt was du machst. welche teile willst du denn vom commençal noch nutzen,
da bleibt doch sicher nicht viel uebrig?
eigentlich sind die commençalrahmen vom gewicht doch nicht ganz schlecht, warum willst du den
aufgeben?
gruesse und viel spass beim auf-umbau

nachtrag:
falls du den commençal rahmen abgeben willst, evtl waere das fuer uns die naechste groesse.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (15. September 2016)

Hey, cool ein neuer Aufbaufred! Aber ich verstehe noch nicht, dass du ein 24" Comencal als Basis nimmst und dann den Rahmen erstetzt... dann bleibt doch vom Comencal gar nix mehr über?! Oder willst du den Rahmen nachbauen? 

Grüße Nadine


----------



## marcel_wob (15. September 2016)

Das verstehe ich auch noch nicht.  Aber den alten Rahmen würde ich trotzdem nehmen wenn du ihn loswerden willst  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roelof (15. September 2016)

Ach daher eventuell das Interesse an der "neuen" Gabel. Eventuell hab ich auch noch eine Sid. Zwei sind hier, eine in der Post und ich hab erst zwei auf der Warteliste.  muss schauen, ob die neue noch brauchbar ist...


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. September 2016)

Ich habe den Ausgangspost angepasst.

Am Commencal ist eigentlich nur der Rahmen Commencal . Alle anderen Teile sind hochwertige, gewichtsoptimierte Komponenten die ich auf den neuen Federleicht Rahmen übernehme. Der Commencal Rahmen steht dann zum Verkauf.

Das Bike wie am Bild abgebildet wiegt ungefähr 7,5kg mit Starrgabel.

@giant_r

Unser Kleiner wird im Dezember 5Jahre und ist aktuell 110cm. Das Rad soll ihm im Frühjahr passen, da bleibt noch Zeit zum wachsen. Der 24" Federleicht Rahmen baut sehr klein und passt ab einer Körpergröße von 110cm. Das ist auch einer der Gründe für den Tausch des Rahmen's.

Weitere Gründe warum ich auf den Federleicht Rahmen wechsle sind die niedrigere Tretlagerhöhe und die kürzeren Kettenstreben im Vergleich zum Commencal. Dadurch wird das Rad kompakter und wendiger was der kleinen Körpergröße entgegenkommt.

So sieht unser Kleiner momentan auf seinem aktuellen 20" Selberbruzzler in Raceposition aus ....





Lg, Michael.


----------



## track94 (15. September 2016)

Ich bin erschreckt über die Tretlagerhöhe des Rades schräg hinter deinem Jungen


----------



## giant_r (15. September 2016)

7.5 ist wirklich gut, vor allem mit federgabel und so wahnsinnig lang finde ich den commençal rahmen eigentlich nicht.
das bild von deinem stepcke ist klasse.


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. September 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> 7.5 ist wirklich gut, vor allem mit federgabel ....



Das Commencal hat 7,5kg ohne Federgabel.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## giant_r (16. September 2016)

ok sorry,  da du geschrieben hattest 7,5 kg wie auf dem bild, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die federgabel dabei ist. ich hatte irgendwo nur das untere bild im kopf. trotzdem ziemlich gut, allerdings beruhigt mich das auch etwas, denn fuer unser 20" will ich, zwar ohne totales high end tuning und federgabel, irgendwo unter 7,5kg landen. da waeren ein 24er mit federgabel mit gleichem gewicht doch schon fast frustrierend gewesen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (19. September 2016)

Der 24"Federleicht Rahmen hat ein Gewicht von 1250Gramm mit Schaltauge und Cantisockel. Die Verarbeitung ist top, Steuerrohr und Tretlagergehäuse sind plangefräst. Das Sattelrohr ist passgenau für eine 27,2mm Sattelstütze ausgerieben.

So sieht der Rahmen aus....













Der Auf/Umbau kann beginnen.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (21. September 2016)

Der Commecal Ramones 24" Rahmen hat ein Gewicht von 1666Gramm. Somit 400Gramm Gewichtseinsparung durch Tausch auf den Federleicht Rahmen!

 

Zur Info, der Commecal ist verkauft.

Nächster Schritt ist die Optimierung der Gabel. Ausgangsbasis ist eine 24" Federleicht Alu Starrgabel. Die Gabel wird sandgestrahlt, Einbauhöhe wird um 5mm - 10mm verrringert und ein wenig am Gewicht optimiert. Danach wird die Gabel neu lackiert.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. September 2016)

Ausgangsbasis Federleicht 24" Alugabel in schwarz. Gewicht 596Gramm ungekürzt mit Einschlagkralle.

Erster Arbeitsschritt Sandstrahlen danach Einbauhöhe auf der Drehmaschine minimieren .....

    

Nächster Arbeitsschritt lackieren.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## giant_r (27. September 2016)

warum musst du denn die bauhoehe verringern, sind die beiden teile con federleicht nicht aufeinander abgestimmt?


----------



## track94 (27. September 2016)

Vielleicht um das Tretlager weiter abzusenken  oder den Lenkwinkel zu verändern

Achselzuck


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. September 2016)

Die Federleicht Teile sind perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt.

Mir geht's hauptsächlich um eine optische Anpassung. Der Übergang Rahmen - Gabel schaut dadurch noch sauberer aus und ich bastle einfach sehr gerne.

Minimal verringert sich die Überstandshöhe und der Lenkwinkel, das ist aber zu vernachlässigen.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. September 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Vielleicht um (...) den Lenkwinkel zu verändern


Ja, das war mein erster Gedanke: Was macht das denn mit dem Lenkwinkel? Der wird ja nun steiler und also wird das Rad ein wenig hippeliger (wendiger bei weniger Laufruhe). Ob das für das Kinderbike so gewollt ist? Aber @LemonLipstick wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (27. September 2016)

Es ist leichter, den Grund finde ich ganz hervorragend.


----------



## giant_r (27. September 2016)

ok, ich weiss ja nicht, um wieviel es geht, aber hast du keine bedenken, da irgendwo "fleisch" in bezug auf die stabilitaet wegzunehmen. bei mir gibt, bzw gab es die ueberlegung fuer den umgekehrten fall. 
da fuer das orbea mx 20 die gabel eine bauhoehe von 34 cm hat, passen die china carbon disc gabeln, mit in der regel um die 30 cm bauhoehe nicht.
habe dann lange ueberlegt, ob nicht eine konstruktion mit einer huelse die fehlenden 3-4 cm aufbauhoehe schaffen koennte, es dann aber doch wegen bedenken der veraenderung des hebelarms steuerkopf-achse verworfen, da ich nicht weiss, ob die carbonschaefte der gabeln das mitmachen wuerden. und dem kleinen dann bei einem stoppi mit ner gebrochenen carbongabel zuzuschauen, habe ich irgendwo auch keine lust drauf.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. September 2016)

@giant_r

nein keine Bedenken wir reden hier von 3,5mm optischer Anpassung an der Einbauhöhe.

Ich hätte auch keine Bedenken bezüglich deiner 40mm, wenn du mit einem passgenauen Drehteil die Einbauhöhe deiner Gabel änderst.

Die Gabel ist sicher so ausgelegt das du die ganze original Schaftlänge ausnutzen kannst.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## giant_r (27. September 2016)

hallo michael,
ok, bei 3,5mm ist das sicher unproblematisch. danke fuer deine einschaetzung zur gabel. ich schaue jetzt mal, was die neue orbea gabel wiegt, ansonsten bestelle ich doch mal me carbon gabel und mach was mit ner huelse.


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. September 2016)

Den Gabelkonus habe ich 0,5mm in den Gabelkopf eingesenkt. Dadurch ist der Spalt zwischen Gabelkopf und Steuerrrohr auf ein Minimum reduziert. Sieht so aus ....

  

Zusammengebaut sieht das Ergebnis der abgestimmten Federleicht Starrgabel folgendermaßen aus .....





Jetzt stellt sich die Frage der Farbe für die Gabel. Schwarz matt oder anthrazit grau wie der Federleicht Schriftzug.
Meine favorisierte Farbe wäre schwarz matt. Was meint ihr, andere Ideen?

Lg, Michael.


----------



## track94 (28. September 2016)

Entweder schwarz matt oder anthrazit mit einer roten und weißen Zierlinie damit dich dann alle Farben wiederfinden


----------



## giant_r (28. September 2016)

ich faende ja ganz weiss auch nicht schlecht. gibt dem fahrrad so was leichtes


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. September 2016)

Rote und weiße Linie schaff ich nie, lackiere selbst . Weiß sind die Federleicht Kompletträder, gefällt mir für Jungs nicht so sehr.
Die Gabel wird schwarz matt.

Riesel Design hat mir ein Angebot zum folieren der Gabel gemacht ..... 400Euro .

Aktueller Zwischenstand .....

KCNC Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemmung.
San Marco Sattel.
Shimano XTR Innenlager.
Fabric Flaschenhalter.
Riesel Design Ahead Kappe.









Lg, Michael.


----------



## LemonLipstick (29. September 2016)

Gabel ist lackiert, so sieht das fertige Federleicht Rahmen/Gabelset aus ....




 

Lg, Michael.


----------



## LemonLipstick (7. Oktober 2016)

Gebremst wird mit TRP Titanium Bremsen.
Anbauteile sind KCNC.
Sattel ist ein San Marco junior.
Schaltung ist Shimano XT 10fach 11-36.
Kurbel kommt von Federleicht 120mm mit 26er Kettenblatt.
Laufradsatz ist ein Federleicht mit Tune Schnellspanner.
Pedale sind von Xpedo.

Gewicht wie abgebildet 6.9kg.



 

Lg, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (29. Oktober 2016)

Tolles Bike. Für den Sattel würde mir aber eine deutlich schönere Alternative einfallen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (30. Oktober 2016)

Danke, verratest du mir deinen Tip?
Ich bin mit der Optik des Sattels auch nicht wirklich 100%ig zufrieden.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Oktober 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Danke, verratest du mir deinen Tip?
> Ich bin mit der Optik des Sattels auch nicht wirklich 100%ig zufrieden.


Z.B. diesen hier http://www.vpace.de/produkt/max-kindersattel/


----------



## LemonLipstick (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute habe ich endlich die Trp Bmx Bremsgriffe vom 20" Bike auf's 24er Federleicht umgebaut. Die sind perfekt für kleine Kinderhände zu greifen. Lenker hab ich auf 52cm gekürzt. 

Cockpit fertig ....


----------



## reijada (10. Dezember 2016)

Sehr sehr geiles Rad.
Aber die schwarz matte Gabel finde ich nicht so gut.
Da hast du so viel Arbeit reingesteckt um den Übergang zum steuerrohr perfekt hinzubekommen...
Weiß hätte ich sie gemacht, oder die Farbe des Schriftzuges, wenn es sich abheben soll.
Gabel für 400!!!€ folieren...iss klaa!
Dafür bekommst du die ja dreimal beim Profi lackiert oder gepulvert. 
Darf ich fragen Wieviel du für alles angelegt hast?


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. Dezember 2016)

Danke, mir gefällt die schwarze Gabel wesentlich besser . Das Bike hat mir ungefähr 1300€ gekostet.

So sieht es mit weißer Gabel aus, perfekt für Mädchen ....


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Dezember 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> mir gefällt die schwarze Gabel wesentlich besser


+1


----------



## reijada (11. Dezember 2016)

-1

Die Summe hatte ich auch so ungefähr vermutet. 
Chic chic...


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. Dezember 2016)

24" Federleicht mit Sram GX 11fach, Magura MT4 Disc und Ritchey Carbongabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (15. Dezember 2016)

tolle Räder, die Du da aufgebaut hast, Michael, Respekt 

Meine Kinder sind leider schon aus dem Alter raus, sonst wäre ich auch versucht Ihnen was in der Richtung aufzubauen.


----------



## casir (15. Dezember 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 24" Federleicht mit Sram GX 11fach, Magura MT4 Disc und Ritchey Carbongabel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 554872



Rad sieht echt schick aus!!!! 

Was sind das für Laufräder und woher hast Du sie bezogen?


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Dezember 2016)

Freut mich das das bike gefällt. Laufradsatz stammt direkt von Federleicht .....

http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...00-135-fb2013-07-19-08-24-261785980078-detail

gibt es auch in der SL Version mit Ryde MC 1 Felgen oder mit Tune Naben.

Das Rad auf dem Bild ist der 2017er Prototyp noch mit dem " alten" Rahmen. Die neuen modifizierten Disc Rahmen kommen demnächst auf den Markt.

2016er Rahmen mit Cantiaufnahmen werden aktuell abverkauft:

http://www.federleicht-bike.at/index.php/shop/angebote/federleicht-24er-rahmenset-2015-140-detail

Lg, Michael.


----------



## Silberrücken (19. Dezember 2016)

Selbst die Reduktion ist für das Gewicht m. E. noch erheblich zu teuer.


----------



## MrHyde (14. April 2017)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Selbst die Reduktion ist für das Gewicht m. E. noch erheblich zu teuer.


Ich habe nach viel Gefrickel am Custom Bike nun meinem Junior ein gebrauchtes 24er Federleicht unter den Hintern geklemmt und bin mit ihm in kurzem Abstand auf denselben (Isar)Trail wie mit dem 24er Kubikes. Das war sehr eindeutig. Momentan sind wir in Aschau in Tirol, schon zwei mal 400hm.
Hier meine Learnings:
- 2kg weniger sind eine Welt. Nicht nur  beim Uphill, auch beim Handling, bei Hindernissen, bei der gesamten Motivation
- der geringe Q-Faktor kommt extrem gut an
- 1x10 ist gerade richtig am Berg
- der bislang sehr schaltfaule Sohn schaltet erheblich häufiger mit den Rapidfire als mit den Gripshifts.
- die KCNC Bremsen sind gar nicht übel bei einem 21kg Fliegengewicht - keine Klagen mehr seit ich die gebogenen Alu-Röhrchen erneuert und die Züge gereinigt und gefettet habe
- ich habe einen Selle Hell Junior-Sattel drauf, und das ist der erste, der eine gute Note bekommt. Odyssey Jr. oder der Gittersattel fielen durch 
- der 500mm Lenker dürfte ruhig 520mm lang sein, aber mei. 

Fazit zum FL: so muss sein.


----------



## Silberrücken (14. April 2017)

Bitte kontakte mich, wenn das Federleicht zu klein wird....... Wir bräuchten in naher Zukunft auch mal eines.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (15. April 2017)

Die durchdachte Geometrie des Rahmens von Federleicht ist der große Vorteil gegenüber dem Mitbewerb. Der kurze Radstand macht das Rad extrem wendig. 

Unser Federleicht schaut momentan so aus. Passender Sattel, neue Aest Pedale und etwas Farbe ....


----------



## MrHyde (15. April 2017)

hier mal ein Bild von unserem: ein 2014er oder 2015er in Sonderlackierung. Der Rahmen ist vorne 15mm länger, was aber optimal passt für einem kleinen Sitzriesen.

Geo:




Mit 29er als Vergleich:




Mit 123er als Vergleich:


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. April 2017)

neuer minus 20grad vorbau, dadurch wird die front um 4cm tiefer im vergleich zum kcnc vorbau - super sache!


----------



## LemonLipstick (19. Dezember 2017)

coming soon federleicht prototype 24/26" racebike


----------

